# Traffic wird doppelt angezeigt und berechnet



## Gregor (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
habe ISPConfig 2.2.23.
Die Installation ist ziemlich neu, folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:
Monat Juni wird doppelt angezeigt und auch doppelt berechnet.






Kann mir jemand sagen, woher das kommt?
Danke
Gruß
Gregor


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

Betrifft das nur diese eine Webseite?


----------



## Gregor (19. Juni 2008)

Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine Webseite eingerichtet, werde bei Gelegenheit noch eine hinzufügen.


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

Schau bitte mal in der ispconfig mysql Datenbank in die Tabelle server_traffic, wenn dort ein doppelter Eintrag für die Kombination web_id + monat + jahr ist, dann kannst Du einen dieser Einträge.


----------



## Gregor (19. Juni 2008)

Bei mir heisst die "isp_traffic", die meinst du glaube ich. Da waren 2 Einträge drinne, habe einen gelöscht, nun siehts gut aus. Mal auf Juli warten 
Danke, Gruß
Gregor


----------

